# January Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

PLEASE NOTE!!!!! THIS MONTH IS A TEST RUN FOR MULTIPLE CHOICE, ITS ALWAYS SO HARD TO DECIDE, PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.

This months theme was “Expressions” Vote for your favorite Golden face now.

Thank you to everyone who submitted a photo, everybody wins when we all get to share your wonderful photo moments. No matter the theme your photos touch someone’s heart and helps make this forum a wonderful place to spend time. Thank You, 1stG

*1. Eclipse








2. Megora








3. anastasia








4. mylissyk








5. Brave








6. kwhit








7. Maggies mom








8. SimTek








9. Aleksandrina








10. Always51








11. jm2319








12. fourlakes








13. Sweet Girl








14. My Ali-bug








15. Flynn’sMommy








16. turtle66








17. Kodiac-Bear








18. Rkaymay








19. AlanK








20. Finn’s Fan








21. Chritty








22. golden rascal








23. migs








24. elly








25. Cathy’s Gunner








26. Joanne & Asia








27. swishywagga








28. thorbreafortuna








29. Melakat








30. ShadowGolden








31. Miaya’s mom








32. Tennyson








33. Loukia








34. Karen519








35. Otter








36. Wendy427*


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love this new multiple choice option!!! Can't wait to see how this works out. Hope it's a forever thing.


----------



## Juli (Nov 17, 2013)

*Multiple choice?*

How many votes can one person cast?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Juli said:


> How many votes can one person cast?



I believe it's a one chance to vote, but now you can vote for more than one entry.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Juli said:


> How many votes can one person cast?


As many as you want to, I don't think there's a limit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I like the "multiple choice" idea too, there are so many fantastic entries again.

It's going to be incredibly hard to pick, I'm going to have to give it some more thought.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I haven't made my mind up either, like the multiple choice idea!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you voted yet?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

As of the time of this post we have *25* voters so far.......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just voted, thanks to everyone who entered, all the photos are great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted, I really like the "multiple" choice option.
It's always too hard to pick just one, there's always so many fantastic entries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet? 

There's a new "multiple" choice voting option this month which means you can vote for more than one entry. 

*Voting ends Saturday, 01-31-2015 at 07:05 PM*


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I've voted!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have *37 *voted so far.........


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, I don't think the multiple choice thing is going to work with people like me. I voted for ALL of them. Each one was just precious.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Bump!!! Come on everyone, vote, please!  Not long now and you can vote for more than one!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

I just voted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> ok, I don't think the multiple choice thing is going to work with people like me. I voted for ALL of them. Each one was just precious.


Ha ha, love it!

Just a reminder all, the last day to Vote is Saturday, 1/31/15.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow, so many beautiful photos this month! I love the multiple choice option, but I found it tough not to click on them all lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

*Voting ends Saturday 1/31/15 at 07:05 PM.*

There is a new "Multiple" choice feature this month, you can pick more than one picture.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Today is the last day to cast your vote, if you haven't voted yet, take a look at the entries and make your selections. 

This month there is a "multiple" choice option, you can vote for more than one picture. 

*Voting ends TODAY at 7:05 p.m.*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last hours to cast your votes.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *Sweet Girl* (PM Sent) Thank you to everyone who submitted photos, what a great theme, you make us all have a common expression...a smile


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Sweet Girl and Shala, what an absolutely beautiful photo!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats sweet girl and Shala, it was a fantastic pic 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

